# Unqualified Person is now defined in 70E



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Joe.. I am in an ongoing battle with untrained maintenance men doing electrical work. 

These are guys who do painting or fix toilets and have no formal training, but are told to do electrical work. 

I am trying to find everything I can in writing and give it to management before someone gets hurt or killed 

Any info you have on this subject would be helpful :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Problems!!*



Black4Truck said:


> Joe.. I am in an ongoing battle with untrained maintenance men doing electrical work.
> 
> These are guys who do painting or fix toilets and have no formal training, but are told to do electrical work.
> 
> ...


I will help and if you look here you wiill see some here who seen to have other ideas about the issues you have to deal with! I too think that we have a  problem!

The bottom line is the almighty dollar! 

NFPA 70B is a good source for you too.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Joe Tedesco said:


> I will help and if you look here you wiill see some here who seen to have other ideas about the issues you have to deal with! I too think that we have a  problem!
> 
> The bottom line is the almighty dollar!
> 
> NFPA 70B is a good source for you too.


I will check NFPA 70B.. thanks Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I will check NFPA 70B.. thanks Joe :thumbsup:


Check the NFPA site you may be able to download a copy in a PDF format. I will check for more information on this issue.


----------

